# Where to buy HGH ?



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hey guys 👋 
Do y’all know where I can buy HGH ?


----------



## mugzy (Jul 25, 2021)

Your first post? Nobody is going to share a source with you.


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

😂😂😂 
Sorry my bad mayn don’t know the rules in here 
Hope somebody can help me


----------



## eazy (Jul 25, 2021)

not a source board.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> 😂😂😂
> Sorry my bad mayn don’t know the rules in here
> Hope somebody can help me


Well a scammer may send you a message and try to steal your money. A person with a good source isn’t likely to share it with a person who just joined today and nobody knows.

Why do you need HGH? Are you an experienced anabolics user?


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Facts bro you not even lying !
don’t know what to do I’ve been looking around 
But can’t find a good source I can trust 

I’m going to turkey in a couple of days on vacation I know a Phama where I can get everything from real HGH to primobolan from Bayer the problem is the price of real HGH and how to get it through the airport.  
I’m gonna try with the primobolan but I really need that HGH hope y’all can help me.


----------



## eazy (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Lmao y’all funny


----------



## mugzy (Jul 25, 2021)

Have you used HGH before? What dosing protocol are you going to use? What will you stack it with.

I believe you can but it in Turkey over the counter.


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 25, 2021)

The search box is your friend!


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 25, 2021)

I buy it from a guy with the same initials as Toilet Paper, but some times from another guy with the same initials as Hong Kong


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Have you used HGH before? What dosing protocol are you going to use? What will you stack it with.
> 
> I believe you can but it in Turkey over the counter.


I never used HGH before bro only primobolan for 1-2 months I’m not the bodybuilder type just want a ripped boxer body don’t want to get too big you know… you can get everything in turkey if you pay $5 under the table


----------



## AlleyFox (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> I never used HGH before bro only primobolan for 1-2 months I’m not the bodybuilder type just want a ripped boxer body don’t want to get too big you know… you can get everything in turkey if you pay $5 under the table


Better do your research before using HGH, particularly if this is going to be your first time.


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Better do your research before using HGH, particularly if this is going to be your first tim





AlleyFox said:


> Better do your research before using HGH, particularly if this is going to be your first time.


Did that already just need a plug 🔌


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I buy it from a guy with the same initials as Toilet Paper, but some times from another guy with the same initials as Hong Kong


My favourite is o…….t…….t……..o……i……….n. If you know you know😎 toilet paper is fuckin bomb to tho💣💣


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> Hey guys 👋
> Do y’all know where I can buy HGH ?


I hope your just trolling 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> I hope your just trolling 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Nahh let’s get straight to the point mayn 
Don’t want to waste time


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> I never used HGH before bro only primobolan for 1-2 months I’m not the bodybuilder type just want a ripped boxer body don’t want to get too big you know… you can get everything in turkey if you pay $5 under the table


I don’t wanna rip you here but that statement right there tells me your not even close to somebody who should touch peds yet. Stats please? Training diet weight bf


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

Or if u wanna “boxer body” why don’t you join a boxing club. And 1 to 2 months of primo would do fuck all


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> I don’t wanna rip you here but that statement right there tells me your not even close to somebody who should touch peds yet. Stats please? Training diet s





Strikeclinch said:


> I don’t wanna rip you here but that statement right there tells me your not even close to somebody who should touch peds yet. Stats please? Training diet weight bf
> 
> 
> Strikeclinch said:
> ...


----------



## mugzy (Jul 25, 2021)

Please be respectful fellas.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

Nvm man………but what do your stats look like? From what Uve said so far it dosent sound like u should even use yet. How does your diet look ? And training? And weight? And bf?


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Please be respectful fellas.


You got it boss I was just playing around with him 😁 little bored but now I’ll try to help


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Or if u wanna “boxer body” why don’t you join a boxing club. And 1 to 2 months of primo would do fuck all





Strikeclinch said:


> Nvm man………but what do your stats look like? From what Uve said so far it dosent sound like u should even use yet. How does your diet look ? And training? And weight? And bf?


I been training boxing and weight training 
For years bro the reason I want to use HGH is because I got sleeping problems and gained a lot of weight/fat I know about Mk 677 but like I said don’t want to gain too much weight..


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 25, 2021)

I get all of my GH from McDonald’s


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> I been training boxing and weight training
> For years bro the reason I want to use HGH is because I got sleeping problems and gained a lot of weight/fat I know about Mk 677 but like I said don’t want to gain too much weight..


You should address your underlying issues causing you to have poor sleeps. Hgh isn’t gonna do what you think bro. And it’s def not some miracle fat loss thing either. The shit I’m running right now I can show labs on it and the purity is 99.6 and I don’t feel I really get much of a better sleep and fat loss it helps a little bit. I use it more for recovery because I train twice a day and I’m old.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I get all of my GH from McDonald’s


I heard that’s pretty good shit hahah


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> You should address your underlying issues causing you to have poor sleeps. Hgh isn’t gonna do what you think bro. And it’s def not some miracle fat loss thing either. The shit I’m running right now I can show labs on it and the purity is 99.6 and I don’t feel I really get much of a better sleep and fat loss it helps a little bit. I use it more for recovery because I train twice a day and I’m old.


Problem is that I don’t think I produce enough when I literally sleep like shit Plus I eat at night 
Going through a depression bro I need something to boost myself with.. 

I’m from Denmark so sorry for my English


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> Problem is that I don’t think I produce enough when I literally sleep like shit Plus I eat at night
> Going through a depression bro I need something to boost myself with..
> 
> I’m from Denmark so sorry for my English


Hgh definatley won’t be the cure to your problems. How did you decide you were hgh deficient? BecAuse if your young that’s very rare.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> Problem is that I don’t think I produce enough when I literally sleep like shit Plus I eat at night
> Going through a depression bro I need something to boost myself with..
> 
> I’m from Denmark so sorry for my English


Go join a Muay Thai club hahah you need more exercise bro not drugs


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Go join a Muay Thai club hahah you need more exercise bro not drugs


Haha I train muay thai and right after boxing 4 hours a day 5 times a week plus weight training I work at night bro nothing can make me tired


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> Haha I train muay thai and right after boxing 4 hours a day 5 times a week plus weight training I work at night bro nothing can make me tired


Do you know some guy from there he calls himself zero to alpha? Lol


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Do you know some guy from there he calls himself zero to alpha? Lol





Strikeclinch said:


> Do you know some guy from there he calls himself zero to alpha? Lol


Want smoke ?


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> Want smoke ?


Huh


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Huh


Bro you sound like a doctor don’t need to hear all that I wanna try it out to see if it can help me 
If you can help tell me if not let’s not waste time


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 25, 2021)

If you train for 20+ hours a week your diet is shit. Even if you were just going through the motions for 4hrs a day, you'd still be burning a significant amount of calories. If you're not lean, it's because of your diet. If you think it's hormone related, it's not hGH the regulates weight so much as it is the thyroid and T3. Don't touch T3 you're going to mess up your heart. 


I'm originally from Denmark as well, stop bringing shame upon us. Address your diet and do some THOROUGH  research before you come back here. No one is going to give you a legitimate source outright...


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> Bro you sound like a doctor don’t need to hear all that I wanna try it out to see if it can help me
> If you can help tell me if not let’s not waste time


Buddy u don’t know anything. You diagnosed your self with low hgh😂😂😂 you’re a silly little kid that knows fuck all! Go buy hgh than lol u won’t see much but a dent in your bank account I’m trying to help you but ur to dumb to listen you just want ppl to agree with you and just outright hand you a source lmao. Go to an open source board I’m sure ull find some nice underdosed garbage and the source will agree with everything you say🤡🤡 or hang around this board for a while get to know guys get sound advice and get your diet and training in check which I’m absolutley fuckin sure is crap! Asked for stats you couldn’t provide anything. I don’t give a fuckin shit what u do kid but it’s a board so when someone is asking questions the point of the board is to help them! But your little ignorant ass dosent wanna learn so fuck off and go buy some hgh to fix all ur life problems looooool 🖕


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2021)

Let's not turn this thread into a pissing match gentlemen.

As Dalton said... Be nice.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 25, 2021)

I like turtles


----------



## ftf (Jul 25, 2021)

Let's talk about Toilet Paper. I know Toilet Paper has a good rep for testing and all that, but all the vials had rock hard stoppers and maybe one in four still held vacuum. Is there no point when the product is too old?
@Adrenolin

Yeah, turtles are ok, I guess?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 25, 2021)

I use the three sea shells.


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Buddy u don’t know anything. You diagnosed your self with low hgh😂😂😂 you’re a silly little kid that knows fuck all! Go buy hgh than lol u won’t see much but a dent in your bank account I’m trying to help you but ur to dumb to listen you just want ppl to agree with you and just outright hand you a source lmao. Go to an open source board I’m sure ull find some nice underdosed garbage and the source will agree with everything you say🤡🤡 or hang around this board for a while get to know guys get sound advice and get your diet and training in check which I’m absolutley fuckin sure is crap! Asked for stats you couldn’t provide anything. I don’t give a fuckin shit what u do kid but it’s a board so when someone is asking questions the point of the board is to help them! But your little ignorant ass dosent wanna learn so fuck off and go buy some hgh to fix all ur life problems looooool 🖕


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> If you train for 20+ hours a week your diet is shit. Even if you were just going through the motions for 4hrs a day, you'd still be burning a significant amount of calories. If you're not lean, it's because of your diet. If you think it's hormone related, it's not hGH the regulates weight so much as it is the thyroid and T3. Don't touch T3 you're going to mess up your heart.
> 
> 
> I'm originally from Denmark as well, stop bringing shame upon us. Address your diet and do some THOROUGH  research before you come back here. No one is going to give you a legitimate source outright...


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Buddy u don’t know anything. You diagnosed your self with low hgh😂😂😂 you’re a silly little kid that knows fuck all! Go buy hgh than lol u won’t see much but a dent in your bank account I’m trying to help you but ur to dumb to listen you just want ppl to agree with you and just outright hand you a source lmao. Go to an open source board I’m sure ull find some nice underdosed garbage and the source will agree with everything you say🤡🤡 or hang around this board for a while get to know guys get sound advice and get your diet and training in check which I’m absolutley fuckin sure is crap! Asked for stats you couldn’t provide anything. I don’t give a fuckin shit what u do kid but it’s a board so when someone is asking questions the point of the board is to help them! But your little ignorant ass dosent wanna learn so fuck off and go buy some hgh to fix all ur life problems looooool 🖕


F off my Line u weirdo you been disrespectful from the beginning..


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> F off my Line u weirdo you been disrespectful from the beginning..


Easy now chango


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> If you train for 20+ hours a week your diet is shit. Even if you were just going through the motions for 4hrs a day, you'd still be burning a significant amount of calories. If you're not lean, it's because of your diet. If you think it's hormone related, it's not hGH the regulates weight so much as it is the thyroid and T3. Don't touch T3 you're going to mess up your heart.
> 
> 
> I'm originally from Denmark as well, stop bringing shame upon us. Address your diet and do some THOROUGH  research before you come back here. No one is going to give you a legitimate source


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

I’m just asking a simple question bro 
It’s not that I’m not listening to what y’all are saying but I already know


----------



## Strikeclinch (Jul 25, 2021)

Ok well here’s a simple answer to
Your simple question……NO nobody has a source
For you


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Ok well here’s a simple answer to
> Your simple question……NO nobody has a source
> For you


What is your problem bro u a weirdo hop off my d


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> What is your problem bro u a weirdo hop off my d


Last warning. Enough with the insults.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 25, 2021)

I was talking about you (indirectly) on another thread .... you said, "I don't want to get to big." ... lol ... you won't have to worry about that ... takes a huge about work over many years to gain lean mass and no one does it by accident ....

As for gh ... many would say its not worth it .. much better off cleaning up your diet and increasing cardio big time ... if you want to go to the dark-side ... a simple cycle of testosterone only would be more likely to move you towards your goals ... to be clear I am not advocating that for you ... just saying that legit test is far easier to find and much less expensive.

I have used gh for multiple years ... and there is no doubt it does work .. but very subtly over time ... you need to plan to use it for 6 months to a year at a time ... also if you're on a trt dose of test over that year ... there is a massive synergistic effect .... but you have to be committing and the cost is higher than other options ... as for where to find it there are no easy answers ... consider your weed connection .. would you give that out to a random person you don't know ... if your smart the answer is duuuuuhhhh NO !


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Last warning. Enough with the insults





transcend2007 said:


> I was talking about you (indirectly) on another thread .... you said, "I don't want to get to big." ... lol ... you won't have to worry about that ... takes a huge about work over many years to gain lean mass and no one does it by accident ....
> 
> As for gh ... many would say its not worth it .. much better off cleaning up your diet and increasing cardio big time ... if you want to go to the dark-side ... a simple cycle of testosterone only would be more likely to move you towards your goals ... to be clear I am not advocating that for you ... just saying that legit test is far easier to find and much less expensive.
> 
> I have used gh for multiple years ... and there is no doubt it does work .. but very subtly over time ... you need to plan to use it for 6 months to a year at a time ... also if you're on a trt dose of test over that year ... there is a massive synergistic effect .... but you have to be committing and the cost is higher than other options ... as for where to find it there are no easy answers ... consider your weed connection .. would you give that out to a random person you don't know ... if your smart the answer is duuuuuhhhh NO


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Okay so what I meant by too big” like I said I’m going for a ripped boxer body.. not a bodybuilder type..  I’m scared to use shi like this bro if I’m gonna use something it’s either primobolan or not a high does HGH.. 

Where I’m from we get a discount on our next order if we get a new customer but I guess it’s a different game here but thanks for your answer


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 25, 2021)

Kingding1 said:


> Okay so what I meant by too big” like I said I’m going for a ripped boxer body.. not a bodybuilder type..  I’m scared to use shi like this bro if I’m gonna use something it’s either primobolan or not a high does HGH..
> 
> Where I’m from we get a discount on our next order if we get a new customer but I guess it’s a different game here but thanks for your answer


There are quite a few boxers classes....


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 25, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> There are quite a few boxers classes....


What are you trying to say get off my d


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm suggesting you be more specific. 
Ugh trolls


----------



## Kingding1 (Jul 26, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'm suggesting you be more specific.
> Ugh trolls


Bored ?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 26, 2021)

[Youtube]


----------

